
Dissection Font - EvgeniyZh
http://erikdemaine.org/fonts/dissect/
======
gus_massa
It's nice that you can link to whatever words you like, for example
[http://erikdemaine.org/fonts/dissect/?text=hello+word&letter...](http://erikdemaine.org/fonts/dissect/?text=hello+word&letter=1&2piece=1)

